# It finally happened...



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So after quite a few years of looking for a tank that would be suitable for upgrading my 50g I've finally found the one that exceeds my expectations!

As most of you know, I've probably gone through atleast a dozen tanks or so that I've bought and sold thinking that it would be a good setup for my new system but never actually pulled the trigger on setting them up due to many reasons. One had a massive scratch in the front that I thought I might be able to take out. Another I bought as a mercy plea from another forum member to get it out of his house due to his wife yelling at him (that tank is still on the side of my house if anyone wants it.)

Now I can't believe this is in my house and ready to be filled. Although, after conversing with my wife on the next steps, we both agreed that the canopy on this tank definitely has to go. The base i'm 90% sure is going to go as well since it doesn't meet my needs and also i'm a bit scared to think of a wood stand that might get a bit lose after time goes on. I know...it won't, but just humor me!

When I met up with the seller for this tank I couldn't believe it was larger than I was looking for but realistically I couldn't turn it down. I had said that I was going to max out at about a 120g tank with a footprint of 4x2x2 but this tank is 60x19x26(inches that is)

The depth of the tank wasn't even a problem since the stand is lower and if I build a new stand it will be about the same height if not a few inches lower since i'm thinking of putting a wet room behind a wall where the tank is.

So...

Things to be done on this tank:

build a new stand, possibly steel or wood (i can weld)
possibly change the plumbing and bulkheads??
get more salt!!
clean the tank thoroughly with vinegar, although it's pretty clean
figure out sump and automatic water changing system
move RO/DI to new wet room
new lighting
more live rock
lots more sand!!!! (Donations anyone?)
beer!!!

I think I should have put "beer" in there more often....

Anyways, any questions or comments feel free to chime in!


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)

Personally the stand/canopy doesnt look that bad... 

I say just paint it black and save ur self time/money 

GL with ur build


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats Dave.

Looking forward to seeing this come together.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

szl said:


> Personally the stand/canopy doesnt look that bad...
> 
> I say just paint it black and save ur self time/money
> 
> GL with ur build


Painting it would cost time and money for sure. If I were going to do that, I might as well make a stand that I would be happy with, even if i'm spending a few dollars more.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*great find*

congrats and great find dude ... kinda jealous but reef on dude ...

anyways the stand looks pretty damn good man and u have lots of options 
remember the golden rule don't rush it man .lots of potentional for the stand 
personally I would sand it and stain it .to a nice colour but that's me ...
this is your stand so do as u want ...

congrats again and look forward to following


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You know, one thing I forgot to mention about the stand is that the bottom does have a door for storage but it isn't big enough to put a sump in it. If there were a sump underneath I would never be able to access it since the door is only around 18" wide.

Thanks Tom! I'll have to swing by soon and check out your tank during christmas break


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Seems like a lot of work. I guess reefers love tinkering.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank stand*

theres a few hacks I have seen where u can get a bigger sump in it takes some mucking around with the stand and moving stuff.. but it all depends on what sump u want to put in it ... I have a 35 gallon tall in mine ... and its perfect I looked into a 50 tall but the dam thing was like half a inch too big ...
what size sump where u thinking ....my sump is super simple skimmer /fuge/ return pump ....when u do your plumbing look into building a manifold system for your phosban reactors so u never have to worry about running pumps or extra power .. that a want for me ... where is this tank gonna sit dave

im around during x mas id love to show u my tank ...since its been so long since u seen the tank ...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think you can put the sump from the top, before you place the display tank on the stand. My setup is similar, the problem is that you'll be stuck with that sump.. forever..


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

cb1021 said:


> Seems like a lot of work. I guess reefers love tinkering.


I don't know if tinkering is the right word for what we do. A pretty notorious reefer once said "You are never in full control of a reef tank. It is always on the verge of extinction and we're just trying to keep it from getting there."

Reefing is still a mixed bag of emotions for anyone that jumps in regardless of how much experience you have. So, most of us rely on the experiences of others and what they have done to their tanks to ensure a happy ecosystem. We all talk to each other and give each other pats on the back when something works out for the better, and when it doesn't...we're there as well with a beer in hand ready to help them rebuild.

Tinkering is just one way to see if you can make your tank a bit better for sure. Freshwater tanks are pretty straight forward where you just throw in some water and wait a day, then throw in fish. Salties....sheesh...you could ask how to start a tank and you'll get 40 different opinions!!!! And everyone of them might be right 

Tom I'll call you dude...even though you never answer your phone


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Knowing you, a new stand is not going to happen soon. Might take another 5 years, so go with the flow, use the stand, enjoy your new reef sooner,
Ditch the canopy.
Get it going now, so I can use Alt Hotel for my move..........


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh fancy! Can't wait to see the aqua scape and what you do with it. Tagging along.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Hahaha!! Spoken like a true friend!

I'm actually designing a new stand as we speak. If i don't, then I have to convince my lovely wife that I'll be punching a hole in the wall and taking over a storage area to put a wet room....which might happen...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Good thing the holidays are coming.
Teemee has some rock from her tank she packed down. She might be willing to let it go for a really good price......


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Hahaha!! Spoken like a true friend!
> 
> I'm actually designing a new stand as we speak. If i don't, then I have to convince my lovely wife that I'll be punching a hole in the wall and taking over a storage area to put a wet room....which might happen...


Do it! Do it right the first time. Just rip the band aid off. Don't gently pull it lol

I'm.putting in a fish room at my new place behind my 180gal. Must have for sure


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

mmatt said:


> Do it! Do it right the first time. Just rip the band aid off. Don't gently pull it lol
> 
> I'm.putting in a fish room at my new place behind my 180gal. Must have for sure


Congrats on the new tank!

And I agree, go all out and build the fish room.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats Dave for the new tank. Do it ones but do it how you like it. You'll be looking at it every day, so make it the way it makes you feel happy when you look at it, even is it "will take you 5 more years".


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Went to Canada Corals today for the boxing day sale and picked up two boxes of reef crystals and a few other things for the ro/di. Also had a chat with my wife and she agreed that we should make the area beneath the stairs a fish/wet room so now I'll keep the base of the stand and get rid of the canopy. This eases my headaches a thousand times over!

Had every intention to visit March at fragbox to get my pump but the lineup to get off the highway was at least a kilometre long...No joke!!

So now that I'll be putting the sump and everything else in another room I need to change my setup a bit.

Things I need:
40g breeder tank for the sump
Return pump
Lights
Dry rock
More sand!!!


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Dave,

I have a dual overflow as well. 

Each overflow has their own main drain. Both have gate valves.
left side has an emergency, (that can handle if both clogged up)
right side has a return i split in two.

Trust me i tried everything to keep those quiet, this is the best way to set it up.

Completely silent herbie style. 

Let me know if you need any help plumbing it!

Dan.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Dan but if I change the plumbing it's going to be a stockman and not a herbie. 
I'm not a huge fan of the durso style overflows since they're really loud and this of course has a durso style. 

The problem is, that it's already factory made. So if I mess with it I'll have to change the whole system out! Which will be a cost factor. What I might do is just go with it for now and if I have to change the plumbing later I can do that. Amazingly you can change it on the fly if need be. I've done it on my 50g and it worked better than I thought it would. I had these ideas of the tank just ripping thru the water in the overflow but realistically it just swallowed another gallon or so before I got the other pipe in.

Today I changed the RO/DI filters and I'll show you guys some pictures later. You won't believe it...


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

congrats brotha! can't wait to see what you do with this one. let me know if you need anything, i have a butt ton of plumbing and fittings left over.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

hahaha...butt ton....took me a few seconds to figure that one out.

Yeah I'll definitely swing by your place to see your tank and such!!

I've been trying to sell off all the stuff out of my tank, but no movement 
So until then I'm literally waiting on this tank


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok I know I was talking to Sheva at the Canada Corals boxing day sale about my filters going green so I thought I'd make a video. Technically my first video so give me a break 

I'm going to try to document the whole setup of this tank so the production isn't that great yet but hoping to get better.

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Good start , Dave. I'll subscribe and watch for sure.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I don't know if tinkering is the right word for what we do. A pretty notorious reefer once said "You are never in full control of a reef tank. It is always on the verge of extinction and we're just trying to keep it from getting there."
> 
> Reefing is still a mixed bag of emotions for anyone that jumps in regardless of how much experience you have. So, most of us rely on the experiences of others and what they have done to their tanks to ensure a happy ecosystem. We all talk to each other and give each other pats on the back when something works out for the better, and when it doesn't...we're there as well with a beer in hand ready to help them rebuild.
> 
> ...


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Thanks Dan but if I change the plumbing it's going to be a stockman and not a herbie.
> I'm not a huge fan of the durso style overflows since they're really loud and this of course has a durso style.
> 
> The problem is, that it's already factory made. So if I mess with it I'll have to change the whole system out! Which will be a cost factor. What I might do is just go with it for now and if I have to change the plumbing later I can do that. Amazingly you can change it on the fly if need be. I've done it on my 50g and it worked better than I thought it would. I had these ideas of the tank just ripping thru the water in the overflow but realistically it just swallowed another gallon or so before I got the other pipe in.
> ...


I would do a herbie on either side. And run returns over the top.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> hahaha...butt ton....took me a few seconds to figure that one out.
> 
> Yeah I'll definitely swing by your place to see your tank and such!!
> 
> ...


Hey Dave forgot to mention i got some plumbing supplies sitting as well if you would like to come pick up. I am in the west end of the city.

let me know if you would like anything.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the plumbing offer and I might take you up on it for sure. 

No movement yet on the tank due to being back to work. I might paint the base this week and empty out the storage area that will be the new fish room


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Thanks for the plumbing offer and I might take you up on it for sure.
> 
> No movement yet on the tank due to being back to work. I might paint the base this week and empty out the storage area that will be the new fish room


Sure no problem mate we have always spoken on the forum would like to meet up and put up face to face as well exchange your thoughts on my system as well.. i run on herbie/durso and to me it is super quite so you can check that out. just pm me when you are in the west end.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ayo new tank. Awesome. I'm sure you'll have fun with filling this up!

For the plumbing issue you have, you could connect the two overflow areas through the DT with plumbing for a duct-tape solution (I missed if you're going to go bb or sand/substrate - bb this might look ugly). This would equalize the water level in the overflows and effectively make them one large overflow area. Something to consider maybe.


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Thanks Dan but if I change the plumbing it's going to be a stockman and not a herbie.
> I'm not a huge fan of the durso style overflows since they're really loud and this of course has a durso style.
> 
> The problem is, that it's already factory made. So if I mess with it I'll have to change the whole system out! Which will be a cost factor. What I might do is just go with it for now and if I have to change the plumbing later I can do that. Amazingly you can change it on the fly if need be. I've done it on my 50g and it worked better than I thought it would. I had these ideas of the tank just ripping thru the water in the overflow but realistically it just swallowed another gallon or so before I got the other pipe in.
> ...


cool, Let me send you some pics to explain better. I know it is intended for a durso style but the way I plumbed it isnt. 
And you do not have to modify anything. let me know if you want me to sen pics

daniel


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Went to see March at Fragbox and got a DC pump for the new tank. I got a DC 4000 which might be a bit underpowered but for now it should work fine. In all honesty I'd rather run the pump a bit lower pressure than usual. If it doesn't work out then I'll try to locate a DC 6000 or possibly bigger.

I also got a used 40g breeder from Brad out in Oshawa. Thanks a ton dude for hooking me up with this tank. I'll be resealing it over the next 24 hours and i'll be doing a tutorial of how to do it if anyone wants to check it out.

Lastly I'm still looking for the skimmer and a few other things, but so far this tank is further than any other tank I've assembled so we're looking good!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I got a 40g from Brad out in Oshawa and decided to overhaul it.

check out the video I did on how to reseal a aquarium

Next video will be building the sump


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I've been really motivated to get this tank going this weekend and so far it's looking really good. I went out and picked up the cut glass and installed it into the sump then went to Rona and Lowe's atleast 12 times in two days to get plumbing stuff. Spent way to much money, but that's what the hobby is about right?

Drilled three holes in the foundation to put the plumbing thru and the wiring will go thru it as well. All the plumbing seems to be working very well and I'm pretty happy with it so far.

No water seems to be leaking so as soon as I can get the gravel I'll start filling with RO


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I wonder what the motivation was.........


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Getting a big paycheque was the motivation!!!! Just spend it before the wife finds out 

Funny enough, she knows how much I spend and she thinks I'm cheap. 

I'll be emptying the tank today and adding the RO water tonight. Then tomorrow the salt and wednesday the aragonite goes in. 

One of the concerns I have is that I'll have to cover the sump with acrylic. So I'll have to get out to plastic world sometime this week to get a sheet. I'm planning on sealing up the sump so no moisture gets out into the fish room. I'm not sure yet if I'll cover the tank but that is also an option. 

Would partial cover help with evaporation? Like if I covered everything except the overflows. I think this might help with evaporation and also help with adding oxygen into the system. Another option for adding oxygen into the system was having a airstone in the first chamber of the sump. Opinions on this?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*awesome*

great job alt... looks great so far .. I would think twice about the acrylic u are better off cutting three or two pieces of glass to cover sump if u are trying to help with evap.. I found the acrylic sags ,expecially with a 40 breeder no center support ....if u put two pices of glass say 12 x 18 and leave the skimmer open obviously u would be better off , u can silicone handles on the glass or even drill and put knobs on them to help with lifing them up ..
just my 2 cents 
cheers

looking to see if I can find a hole saw , I may have one just need to see where I put it


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am also thinking of covering my sump specially the overflow section to avoid salt creep. I will be covering the entire sump except the refugium. Regarding the air stone to increase the oxygen I think it's ok as far as u cover the top to avoid salt creep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A little update. The fishroom/sumproom is looking really good these days! i had a little bit of an accident with overfilling my freshwater barrel and had about 15 gallons of water in my basement, but nothing a mop and a few towels couldn't handle.

The tank is coming along really well and I'm very happy with the state of it for sure. The ammonia, nitrates, and phosphates were a bit high when I moved everything over but have now mellowed out to the point where I've decided to add a few frags and corals. My endgame with this tank is to still only have a max of possibly 20 corals in the tank and let them grow out. Although I would like to do some SPS if possible, but need to get a doser and an Apex to monitor things as the tank matures. 

Went to go see Dave at Bigshow today to get literally 2 bulkheads priced at $7 each and my wife ended up spending the rest...bill came to almost $100....It's good and bad to have a wife that likes pretty things. 

My heaters are all replaced with 3x200w Eheim Jagr heaters. I've never had a problem with these heaters and am very happy with how they work so I bought a new 200w today at BA's Mississauga on points!! Gotta love the points system for sure.

Also checked out March's new setup and it was very impressive for sure. I'll be going back there to get my dry goods when I need since he's an awesome guy and always has a smile and time to chat. Thanks March for taking reefing to the next level for us hobbyists. It just pushes us to be better at what we do and we all win in the end.

P.S. I'm writing this after having 9 beers or so, so if it sounds like i'm rambling it's due to the fact that I don't want to head upstairs from my basement.

Fish on!!!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey!!! I hav some monti frags, and a nauti spiral frag and I don't know what else available for you if you come and visit and help me move my fish next weekend.
Plus the latest batch of beer is very drinkable.........


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Deal!! I'll talk to the lovely wife and see when she wants to come up. Or if she wants to come up


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Dave what setup u want to go with on this tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The plan is to get the light (that is waiting for me) a ATI 48" 8 bulb.
Then the next piece will be some sort of doser.
From there who knows! I was thinking about building a phytoplankton reactor of some sort with an auto feed system but I'll need to get an apex system to do that.

Although the next item to get fixed is my ATO. It's in pieces right now and I've been hand filling the sump right now and it's getting very old.

I'll take some pics tonight to show what the tank looks like so far


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Was at daves today and it's def nice little set up. Beautiful rock work so far. Can't wait to see the tank all filled out.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> The plan is to get the light (that is waiting for me) a ATI 48" 8 bulb.
> Then the next piece will be some sort of doser.
> From there who knows! I was thinking about building a phytoplankton reactor of some sort with an auto feed system but I'll need to get an apex system to do that.
> 
> ...


Phytoplankton reactor sounds cool...pictures please lol...


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

pictures please and please and thank you


----------

